# MSF natural vs. Studio Fix Powder



## KellyBean (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm considering buying one or the other. I want light coverage, mostly evening out the tone. I don't want to re-apply too much throughout the day.

I originally wanted the MSF natural, but there's so much buzz about the Studio Fix, I just don't know now. So please help me!

Thanks.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 18, 2008)

i just got the studio fix for the summer since studio fix fluid felt too heavy on my face with the hot weather. i really like the studio fix so far. it gives almost the same coverage as the fluid and it evens out my skin tone in just 2 minutes. idk about the msf natural because i dont have it, but i want to try it next both as a foundation and for setting my liquid foundation. i'd go with the studio fix if you have acne scars you need to cover up like me. but if your skin is pretty good and you just need to even the tone out, msf natural might be good enough


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 18, 2008)

if you're looking for light coverage, go with MSFN.  studio fix is medium to full coverage.  studio fix/SFF are the second fullest coverage foundation mac carries, so i don't think this is what you're looking for.  tho its not a foundation, MSFN gives a sheer to medium coverage, will even out skintone, and is quick.  this is what i use for my coverage.  i don't like foundation of any sort, so this i what i wear and love it.


----------



## anshu7 (Jun 18, 2008)

studio fix powder is a pretty heavy coverage foundation.i have msf natural and i wud recommend tht.even if u want to build up the coverage u can use fix+ and a buffer brush with msf natural.


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Leilani78 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have both. I think you should go down to the store and try both out. 
MSFN gives a nice natural finish. It feels very light on the face and it doesn't oxidize. However, I find that MSFN causes me to break out. 

Studio Fix Powder also gives good coverage. I like to apply this with a powder brush to lighten the application. However, SF oxidizes, so you may want to try it out at the store.


----------



## alwaysbella (Jun 30, 2008)

studio fix


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jul 1, 2008)

I remind people all the time: Studio Fix Powder IS a foundation...If you just need to touch up throughout the day, MSF is beautiful..AND it has 77 minerals baked right in so it's good for your skin as well. (those other mineral makeups only have like 3-4 minerals)


----------



## minakokanmuri (Jul 4, 2008)

i have a pretty oily forehead: will using MSFN as a foundation make it look even worse?


----------



## Leilani78 (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochajavalatte* 

 
_I remind people all the time: Studio Fix Powder IS a foundation...If you just need to touch up throughout the day, MSF is beautiful..AND it has 77 minerals baked right in so it's good for your skin as well. (those other mineral makeups only have like 3-4 minerals)_

 
MSF is deceiving. Just because it contains minerals, it doesn't necessarily mean it's good for you. For example, MSF has bismuth oxychloride and we all know is an irritant for alot of people.


----------



## TDoll (Jul 4, 2008)

Personally, I prefer Studio Fix because the minerals sometimes cause me to break out.  If you apply Studio Fix with a 187 brush, you'll still get good coverage, but it will feel like you're wearing nothing!


----------



## amoona (Jul 5, 2008)

Regardless of what everyone else is saying about what they like from what it sounds like you are looking for MSF Natural. Studio Fix is a full cover powder foundation (like someone already mentioned) and that doesn't seem to be what you're looking for. Go for the MSF Natural.


----------

